# Gearing locks up on locomotive



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm hoping someone can help me with this.

Many years ago I updated an old Tyco GP-20 with what I believe is a Proto Chassis. I'm posting pictures to help identify it. 

The problem is that the gears are locking up. I disassembled and cleaned the truck and put some white grease in it and it still happens. I tried running the chassis on a test stand and it would still lock or clack real bad when running. I noticed that the gear on one of the wheels is free spinning on the axle shaft. I tried moving the the gears without the worm gear and it still seizes.

I hope someone can help me. This engine used to run awesome and doesn't have a lot of hours on it.

GP 20 1 by desertguy56, on Flickr

I know there's probably too much grease on the gears now. But I'm hoping someone recognizes the gear box and can help me out.

GP 20 2 by desertguy56, on Flickr


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

It looks like the front axle is out of align with the gear box and journals. Is it set in the side frame properly. Could it have been dropped and knocked out of its seat?


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

I'd pull the axels out and check the gears if the gear spins on the axel it's cracked early proto 2000 series was known for this. They are the same as Athern, Walthers also has them 
Mike


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

I've reset the axles several time to no avail. They probably are loose in the picture because the retaining pan is off.

Thanks for reminding me...when the gear set binds it wants to spit out the axle depending on the direction. So when it binds. in reverse it wants to spit out the back axle and in forward it wants to puke the front.

Michael, could this cracked gear cause the binding then? I'd heard something about early Proto engines having gearing problems.


----------



## michael cuneo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi If the gear is cracked it will spin causing the gears not to mesh properly, does it thump when it goes around the track?
Mike


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

For starters, those don't look like Proto trucks. Proto trucks were basically Athearn clones with the square bronze axle bushings. These trucks have wipers that rub on the back of the wheel itself.

There's no name on the inside of the gear cover is there ?

Mark.


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

Mark...nothing on the inside, but on the outside of the cover it says... Pat Pend TAPP USA. 

I gave the chassis a quick look over earlier but didn't see any marks or writing. I'll check it out closer in the morning.

Thanks for all the responses.

Yes Michael it pops and snaps going down the track. Then it stops cold.

Is it possibly an Atlas or Kato chassis?


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

TAPP industries was the manufacturing end,Front Range was the retail part ..
here is a link to more info on these trucks on the diesel detailer web site..
http://dieseldetailer.proboards.com/thread/9996

enjoy ..


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

wvgca said:


> TAPP industries was the manufacturing end,Front Range was the retail part ..
> here is a link to more info on these trucks on the diesel detailer web site..
> http://dieseldetailer.proboards.com/thread/9996
> 
> enjoy ..


Thanks...I'll do that. Actually I'll join the site and ask there. Or if someone here knows if the parts are available....it appears I'll need both axles. The gears slip on both of them.

EDIT: Sorry...your suggestion to search the detail forum was a lesson in frustration. Forum searches (after wading through the armies of stupit anti spam questions) were fruitless. Perhaps if my request to join is approved I can ask a specific question.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm not a member there, just looked at the one specific post that I had linked to, ..as far as I could tell, the motor is a better one than most, but recommendation was to swap out trucks for athearn ones , as the front range chassis was already designed for those, but just replacing drive gears is an easier and cheaper fix..
apparantly the athearn trucks are smoother running and have better side frame detail ..I never have had a front range loco, but do have a 10 car set of spine cars that don't fit my layout era, lol


----------



## dsertdog56 (Oct 26, 2014)

wvgca said:


> I'm not a member there, just looked at the one specific post that I had linked to, ..as far as I could tell, the motor is a better one than most, but recommendation was to swap out trucks for athearn ones , as the front range chassis was already designed for those, but just replacing drive gears is an easier and cheaper fix..
> apparantly the athearn trucks are smoother running and have better side frame detail ..I never have had a front range loco, but do have a 10 car set of spine cars that don't fit my layout era, lol


Thanks again...a bit more searching yielded an online vendor who sells the conversion trucks you mentioned...the cost of which matches the original conversion kit. 

The counter guy who sold me the chassis in 1980 something was right. I have the most expensive ten dollar Tyco GP-20 in the world. But it's mine! hwell:


----------

